# S.O.S olivier nain



## NED (3 Septembre 2007)

Bonjour &#224; tous.
Je lance un grand appel &#224; tous les JARDINIERS ou FLEURISTES du forum pour m'aider.

Ma m&#232;re m'a ach&#233;t&#233; avant les vacances un Olivier nain, il est magnifique !
On dirait un vrai olivier mais en Bonza&#239; quoi, bienque je le trouve plus balaise qu'un Bonza&#239;.
Il fait bien 45 cm de haut et 60 de large avec toutes ses branches en boule. Il y a m&#234;me 2 olives vertes !
Bref il &#233;tait   beau.....:mouais: 

En effet, je suis parti un mois en vacances et ma femme &#224; mis toutes les plantes en goutte-&#224;-gouttes avant de partir.
A notre retour, l'olivier avait presque perdu toutes ses feuilles mais il est toujours en vie. des branches ont encore des feuilles vertes mais plus beaucoup. En survie quoi.
Il est dans un pot en terre assez gros et large en forme ronde.

Ma m&#232;re m'avait dis qu'il faut qu'il soit tout le temps arros&#233; et &#224; la lumi&#232;re....:hein: 
Pour l'instant j'ai l'impression qu'il continue a perdre des feuilles.

Quel est le bon traitement pour ne pas le perdre?
arrosage?
Lumi&#232;re/orientation.
Coupe?

Bref si quelqu'un peut m'aider &#224; sauver ce beau mini-arbre ca serait cool car il est vraiment sympa chez moi. :love:
Il y a avait Jul29 a une &#233;poque sur le forum mais il &#224; disparu  

Donc, merci aux mains vertes qui pourront m'aider.


----------



## WebOliver (3 Septembre 2007)

Hum... :mouais:


----------



## Alycastre (3 Septembre 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> Hum... :mouais:



Ben oui, quoi ....Tu pourrais l'aider ... 
Bon, tu n'es pas nain  
Je sors, il est tard :casse:


----------



## Alycastre (4 Septembre 2007)

Je suppose que tu es d&#233;j&#224; all&#233; voir ....


----------



## Lamégère (4 Septembre 2007)

NED a dit:


> En effet, je suis parti un mois en vacances et ma femme à mis toutes les plantes en goutte-à-gouttes avant de partir.


Peut être un peu trop d'eau pour lui...



NED a dit:


> Il est dans un pot en terre assez gros et large en forme ronde.


La forme ne va pas jouer sur grand chose mais il est troué au fond ton pot??




NED a dit:


> Ma mère m'avait dis qu'il faut qu'il soit tout le temps arrosé et à la lumière....:hein: .



Quand tu dis "à la lumière", c'est sur sur terasse/balcon/jardin ou dans ton appartement?





NED a dit:


> Quel est le bon traitement pour ne pas le perdre?





NED a dit:


> arrosage?
> Lumière/orientation.
> Coupe?


La coupe, c'est si vraiment certaines branches restent désespéréments déplumées...

Bonne chance pour ton nolivier nain


----------



## bobbynountchak (4 Septembre 2007)

A mon avis t'a mis trop de flotte.

ca m'a fait ça avec un bonsaï : le machin dépérissait, j'ai arrêté de lui mettre de l'eau tous les jours il est allé mieux.


...


Bon, depuis que j'ai totalement cessé de l'arroser c'est encore mieux : il s'est momifié, il a gardé ses feuilles mais ya pus besoin de s'en occuper.


----------



## naas (4 Septembre 2007)

Les oliviers dans le sud de la france n'ont pas de goutte &#224; goutte et ils vivent tr&#232;s bien !
r&#233;gime sec pendant un mois !


----------



## macinside (4 Septembre 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> Hum... :mouais:


 
j'ai eu la même réaction :rateau:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (4 Septembre 2007)

*Sais-tu *
qu'il existe de tr&#232;s bons forums qui traitent des plantes vertes et autres herbac&#233;es? 


 Purfils


----------



## bobbynountchak (4 Septembre 2007)

Certes.

Mais il ne faut surtout pas aller sur le site de jardiland par contre.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Septembre 2007)

NED a dit:


> Il y a avait Jul29 a une &#233;poque sur le forum mais il &#224; disparu


Comme quoi, trop de flotte &#231;a fait aussi d&#233;p&#233;rir ceux qui pr&#233;f&#232;rent le nectar.

T'as pens&#233; l'arroser &#224; la Desperados ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (4 Septembre 2007)

*Les oliviers c'est en provence*
ces parisiens ça s'imagine tout permis...


----------



## l'écrieur (4 Septembre 2007)

Un olivier nain ? Tu sais comment on fait les oliviers nains ? En les irradiant avec des particules radioactives... 

Tu ferais mieux de faire pousser des nains de jardin. Sur Dagoba, &#231;a pousse bien.


----------



## jpmiss (4 Septembre 2007)

Moi mon Olivier nain je' l'arrose &#224; la bi&#232;re et il se porte tr&#232;s bien.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Septembre 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> Moi mon Olivier nain je' l'arrose à la bière et il se porte très bien.


Ouais, mais est-ce que c'est de la Desperados ? :rateau:


----------



## WebOliver (4 Septembre 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> Moi mon Olivier nain je' l'arrose à la bière et il se porte très bien.



Je le redis: c'est un fake, je ne bois pas d'alcool.


----------



## jpmiss (4 Septembre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Ouais, mais est-ce que c'est de la Desperados ? :rateau:


Ah nan, mon Olivier nain est un haut de gamme (il à été semmé en Suisse c'est dire...), je ne m'abaisserais pas à l'arroser avec un breuvage bas de gamme vagement aromatisé au jus de cactus.
Mon Olivier nain à moi que j'ai je ne l'arrose qu'à la Heineken (voir photo) si non il perd ses poils (c'est une sorte de mutant chez qui les feuilles ont été remplacées par quelques poils clairsemmés mais néamoins soyeux à la suite du passage du nuage de Tchernobyl au dessus de l'Helvétie pourtant neutre).


----------



## Nephou (4 Septembre 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> Moi mon Olivier nain je' l'arrose à la bière et il se porte très bien.



On notera même les olives tombées non loin de l'arbre


----------



## jpmiss (4 Septembre 2007)

Nephou a dit:


> On notera même les olives tombées non loin de l'arbre


Ah non, celles-ci elle viennes de chez l'épicier du coin.
Mon Olivier nain n'a que deux olives (naines également) que la résolution de la photo ne permet pas de voir.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Septembre 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ah nan, mon Olivier nain est un haut de gamme (il à été semmé en Suisse c'est dire...), je ne m'abaisserais pas à l'arroser avec un breuvage bas de gamme vagement aromatisé au jus de cactus.


Ah ben oui, c'est dégueulasse, mais la bouteille est jolie.


----------



## jpmiss (4 Septembre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Ah ben oui, c'est dégueulasse, mais la bouteille est jolie.


Pervers!


----------



## WebOliver (4 Septembre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> mais la bouteille est jolie.



Et encore t'as pas vu son c**.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Septembre 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> Pervers!


En l'occurrence, la perversité consisterait à acheter le truc pour le breuvage Je suis juste amateur d'art conceptuel, novateur et coloré tendance Vendez.


----------



## jpmiss (4 Septembre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> coloré tendance Vendez.


C'est bien ce que je dis (voir même pire)!


----------



## NED (4 Septembre 2007)

Lam&#233;g&#232;re;4391191 a dit:
			
		

> Peut &#234;tre un peu trop d'eau pour lui...


Oui je pense que c'est &#231;a en fait...trop de flotte... 



			
				Lam&#233;g&#232;re;4391191 a dit:
			
		

> La forme ne va pas jouer sur grand chose mais il est trou&#233; au fond ton pot??


Non m'dame pas de trou....:rose: 



			
				Lam&#233;g&#232;re;4391191 a dit:
			
		

> Quand tu dis "&#224; la lumi&#232;re", c'est sur sur terasse/balcon/jardin ou dans ton appartement?


Dans l'appartement.
Peut-&#234;tre dois-je le mettre sur le balcon lui faire un peu prendre l'air?  



			
				Lam&#233;g&#232;re;4391191 a dit:
			
		

> Bonne chance pour ton nolivier nain


Merci  



DocEvil a dit:


> Comme quoi, trop de flotte &#231;a fait aussi d&#233;p&#233;rir ceux qui pr&#233;f&#232;rent le nectar.
> T'as pens&#233; l'arroser &#224; la Desperados ?


Un peu mon n'veu que j'y ai pens&#233;, mais je crois qu'il aime pas. tout comme moi d'ailleurs, je suis tomb&#233; dedans quand j'&#233;tais petit, maintenant ca m'&#233;coeure



DocEvil a dit:


> Ouais, mais est-ce que c'est de la Desperados ? :rateau:


J'ai la forte intuition que sur la photo c'est de l'heineken.....Mais c'est kif kif maintenant que c'est dans le m&#234;me groupe. Je pr&#233;f&#232;re quand m&#234;me l'heineken &#224; la desp&#233;.



jpmiss a dit:


> Ah nan, mon Olivier nain est un haut de gamme (il &#224; &#233;t&#233; semm&#233; en Suisse c'est dire...), je ne m'abaisserais pas &#224; l'arroser avec un breuvage bas de gamme vagement aromatis&#233; au jus de cactus.
> Mon Olivier nain &#224; moi que j'ai je ne l'arrose qu'&#224; la Heineken (voir photo) si non il perd ses poils (c'est une sorte de mutant chez qui les feuilles ont &#233;t&#233; remplac&#233;es par quelques poils clairsemm&#233;s mais n&#233;amoins soyeux &#224; la suite du passage du nuage de Tchernobyl au dessus de l'Helv&#233;tie pourtant neutre).


L&#233; con lui     j'adoooore....


----------



## Anonyme (4 Septembre 2007)

T'fa&#231;on, L'olivier helv&#234;te et nain &#231;a s'arrose &#224; la Cardinal&#8230; pfff


----------



## Amok (4 Septembre 2007)

Alors que le basset Orthézien s'arrose au rosé de Provence. Le charme de nos régions et Jean pierre Pernaut s'invitent ici !


----------



## tirhum (4 Septembre 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4391880 a dit:
			
		

> T'façon, L'olivier helvête et nain ça s'arrose à la Cardinal pfff





Amok a dit:


> Alors que le basset Orthézien s'arrose au rosé de Provence. Le charme de nos régions et Jean pierre Pernaut s'invitent ici !


Encore quelques figures et on aura un jeu de cartes !...


----------



## NED (4 Septembre 2007)

Moi dans toutes les régions je m'interresse aux belles plantes !!!
:love:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Septembre 2007)

Amok a dit:


> le basset Orth&#233;zien


Je r&#234;ve ! C'est ta vue qui baisse, mon pauvre ami ! Par ailleurs, je m'arrose tout aussi bien au rhum des &#238;les qu'au bourbon, c'est une simple question de circonstances.  J'ajoute que, si ma m&#233;moire est bonne, l'Amok s'arrose lui volontiers au ros&#233; basque. Quoique dans son cas, on puisse recommander le traitement total.


----------



## tirhum (4 Septembre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Je rêve ! C'est ta vue qui baisse, mon pauvre ami ! Par ailleurs, je m'arrose tout aussi bien au rhum des îles qu'au bourbon, c'est une simple question de circonstances.  J'ajoute que, si ma mémoire est bonne, l'Amok s'arrose lui volontiers au rosé basque. Quoique dans son cas, on puisse recommander le traitement total.


Vinvins* !...  





_*locution Champenoise pour "gueules à fioul" !...  _


----------



## macinside (4 Septembre 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> Moi mon Olivier nain je' l'arrose &#224; la bi&#232;re et il se porte tr&#232;s bien.




pourquoi j'ai penser a &#231;a aussi  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Septembre 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Vinvins* !...


_&#8212; Un ivrogne?
&#8212; Ah ben oui ! Un peu ! M&#234;me le p&#232;re Bardasse qui boit quatorze pastis par jour n'en revenait pas !
&#8212; Ah parce que tu m&#233;langes tout &#231;a, toi ? Mon Espagnol, comme tu dis, et le p&#232;re Bardasse. Les grands ducs et les bois-sans-soif.
&#8212; Les grands ducs ?!
&#8212; Oui monsieur, les princes de la cuite, les seigneurs, ceux avec qui tu buvais le coup dans le temps et qu'ont toujours fait verre &#224; part. Dis-toi bien que tes clients et toi, ils vous laissent &#224; vos putasseries, les seigneurs. Ils sont &#224; cent mille verres de vous. Eux, ils tutoient les anges !
&#8212; Excuse-moi mais nous autres, on est encore capable de tenir le litre sans se prendre pour Dieu le P&#232;re.
&#8212; Mais c'est bien ce que je vous reproche. Vous avez le vin petit et la cuite mesquine. Dans le fond vous m&#233;ritez pas de boire. Tu t'demandes pourquoi y picole l'espagnol ? C'est pour essayer d'oublier des pignoufs comme vous._

Michel Audiard, _Un Singe en hiver_.


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Septembre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Je rêve ! C'est ta vue qui baisse, mon pauvre ami ! Par ailleurs, je m'arrose tout aussi bien au rhum des îles qu'au bourbon, c'est une simple question de circonstances.  J'ajoute que, si ma mémoire est bonne, l'Amok s'arrose lui volontiers au rosé basque. Quoique dans son cas, on puisse recommander le traitement total.



C'est pas au foutre qu'il s'arrose le basset orthézien ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Septembre 2007)

sonnyboy a dit:


> C'est pas au foutre qu'il s'arrose le basset orthézien ?


Salut sonny ! On se reparle dans cinq jours ?


----------



## NED (4 Septembre 2007)

Bon :
Plus de flotte pendant quelques jours, &#231;a va lui faire les pieds.....


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Septembre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Salut sonny ! On se reparle dans cinq jours ?


 
Apparement... ils m'ont pas encore repéré....


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2007)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Apparement... ils m'ont pas encore repéré....


J'aime autant : tes éclats sont au final moins vulgaires que la paresseuse platitude de la plupart des posts.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2007)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Apparement... ils m'ont pas encore repéré....


Si si  Mais bon. Moi, c'est pas pareil non plus


----------



## l'écrieur (5 Septembre 2007)

Saintes Suzanne et R&#233;parate gloussant sous un olivier nain. On aura tout vu ici.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Septembre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> J'aime autant : tes éclats sont au final moins vulgaires que la paresseuse platitude de la plupart des posts.



Ah ça...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (6 Septembre 2007)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Saintes Suzanne et Réparate gloussant sous un olivier nain. On aura tout vu ici.



*Je ne savais pas Ouebo*
adepte de pareilles pratiques sexuelles.


----------



## alèm (6 Septembre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Je rêve ! C'est ta vue qui baisse, mon pauvre ami ! Par ailleurs, je m'arrose tout aussi bien au rhum des îles qu'au bourbon, c'est une simple question de circonstances.  J'ajoute que, si ma mémoire est bonne, l'Amok s'arrose lui volontiers au rosé basque. Quoique dans son cas, on puisse recommander le traitement total.



_ah bah tiens, le basset ressemble à son cousin le berger picard qui pourtant pour soigner son poil aime bien les vins blancs (chablis, muscadet sèvre et maine sur lie, etc) et la bière (question de terroirs)_


----------



## Grug (6 Septembre 2007)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:


> *Je ne savais pas Ouebo*
> adepte de pareilles pratiques sexuelles.


le binage, c'est la base du jardinage.


----------



## l'écrieur (6 Septembre 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4394602 a dit:
			
		

> _ah bah tiens, le basset ressemble à son cousin le berger picard qui pourtant pour soigner son poil aime bien les vins blancs (chablis, muscadet sèvre et maine sur lie, etc) et la bière (question de terroirs)_



Ne l'écoute pas, il ment. En vérité, c'est un chien de garenne portugais.


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Septembre 2007)

Pourquoi tu vas pas te faire donner le ******** par un ******* ?


----------



## l'écrieur (6 Septembre 2007)

Tu parles la bouche pleine, on comprend rien.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2007)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Tu parles la bouche pleine, on comprend rien.


Au temps pour moi, je me retire.


----------



## l'écrieur (7 Septembre 2007)

Non reste, il a qu'&#224; se taire.


----------



## NED (8 Septembre 2007)

*Juste pour &#234;tre dans le sujet*

Avec presque pas de flotte mon Olivier reprends grave du poil de la b&#234;te.
Cependant les branches qui ont perdu les feuilles ne reprennet pas. Faut peut-&#234;tre les couper quelque part mais je sais pas ou? Je crois que c'est une histoire de noeud ou de bourgeons ou d'oeil (genre tu comptes 2 yeux et au troisi&#232;me tu coupes, un truc du genre)

C'est pas parceque j'ai dit : noeud, bourgeons et coupe qu'il faut en profiter hein, petits malotrus


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (8 Septembre 2007)

NED a dit:


> *Juste pour être dans le sujet*
> 
> Avec presque pas de flotte mon Olivier reprend grave du poil de la bête.
> Cependant les branches qui ont perdu les feuilles ne reprennet pas.



*Ton olivier sur le balcon au printemps tu mettras*
et de nouvelles feuilles pousser tu verras.


----------



## Luc G (8 Septembre 2007)

De toues façons, les oliviers, ils nous ont tous gelé en 56


----------



## Sindanárië (8 Septembre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Je rêve ! C'est ta vue qui baisse, mon pauvre ami ! Par ailleurs, je m'arrose tout aussi bien au rhum des îles qu'au bourbon, c'est une simple question de circonstances.  J'ajoute que, si ma mémoire est bonne, l'Amok s'arrose lui volontiers au rosé basque. Quoique dans son cas, on puisse recommander le traitement total.


alcoolique


----------



## NED (13 Septembre 2007)

Ca y est il reprend vie !
(_arg zut le fil aussi du coup, arf la perche aux modos aïe aïe aïe) :rose: _


----------



## Melounette (16 Septembre 2007)

NED a dit:


> *Juste pour être dans le sujet*
> 
> Avec presque pas de flotte mon Olivier reprends grave du poil de la bête.
> Cependant les branches qui ont perdu les feuilles ne reprennet pas. Faut peut-être les couper quelque part mais je sais pas ou? Je crois que c'est une histoire de noeud ou de bourgeons ou d'oeil (genre tu comptes 2 yeux et au troisième tu coupes, un truc du genre)
> ...


Faut attendre la prochaine montée de sève. Donc au printemps prochain, tu sauras si il est sauvé. Il m'est arrivé le même problème avec un olivier. Goutte à goutte, tout ça. Sauf qu'il a eu trop d'eau, et qu'un olivier n'a pas besoin de tant d'eau. Je n'ai rien coupé par contre, histoire de ne pas le martyriser plus. Juste, un peu de soin, de propreté, et au printemps d'après, hop ! \o/ Comme neuf.
Si ça peut aider.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Septembre 2007)

Aaah... Des Nordistes qui causent oliviers... On adore... :love:


----------



## alèm (16 Septembre 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Aaah... Des Nordistes qui causent oliviers... On adore... :love:


*
des BRETONS ! 

ne pas confondre ces alcoolos à pomme avec nos alcoolos à houblon !  

naméo ! 
*


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2007)

Et &#224; geni&#232;vre !


----------



## alèm (16 Septembre 2007)

_ti t's'ro ti po in moll&#233; d'eul'ginre &#224; mett' d'eul geni&#232;vre din tin cof&#233; ?!! 

Chicon Independenzia !!__  _


----------



## Nobody (16 Septembre 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4406721 a dit:
			
		

> Et à genièvre !



Vi. Et tu en as bien besoin, toi, après ce que tu viens de vivre!


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (16 Septembre 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Aaah... Des Nordistes qui causent oliviers... On adore... :love:



*Les parisiens &#231;a nous les brise*
d&#233;j&#224; assez tout l'&#233;t&#233; &#224; nous obliger d'attendre qu'ils repartent pour pouvoir retourner &#224; la plage en septembre alors voil&#224;...

Faut pas non plus attendre de nous qu'on joue les Nicolas le jardinier.


----------



## NED (17 Septembre 2007)

Melounette a dit:


> Faut attendre la prochaine montée de sève. Donc au printemps prochain, tu sauras si il est sauvé. Il m'est arrivé le même problème avec un olivier. Goutte à goutte, tout ça. Sauf qu'il a eu trop d'eau, et qu'un olivier n'a pas besoin de tant d'eau. Je n'ai rien coupé par contre, histoire de ne pas le martyriser plus. Juste, un peu de soin, de propreté, et au printemps d'après, hop ! \o/ Comme neuf.
> Si ça peut aider.



Il a l'air de se remettre de son été ou il a été un peu noyé.
Là c'est régime sec.
Donc je coupe rien?
On verra au printemps, faudra que je coupe un peu des trucs si on veut qu'il ressemble a quelque chose parceque là ça repart dans tous les sens...


----------



## Sindanárië (17 Septembre 2007)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:


> *Les parisiens ça nous les brise*
> déjà assez tout l'été à nous obliger d'attendre qu'ils repartent pour pouvoir retourner à la plage en septembre alors voilà...
> 
> Faut pas non plus attendre de nous qu'on joue les Nicolas le jardinier.




pfff les parisiens, trop facile à liquider


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (17 Septembre 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4406723 a dit:
			
		

> _ti t's'ro ti po in mollé d'eul'ginre à mett' d'eul *genièvre* din tin cofé ?!!
> 
> Chicon Independenzia !!__  _



si c'est celui là, j'en prendrai volontier... mais pas dans le café... :love: :love: :love:


----------



## macarel (17 Septembre 2007)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:


> *Les parisiens ça nous les brise*
> déjà assez tout l'été à nous obliger d'attendre qu'ils repartent pour pouvoir retourner à la plage en septembre alors voilà...
> 
> Faut pas non plus attendre de nous qu'on joue les Nicolas le jardinier.



Ah, enfin du vrai, c'est déjà plus tranquille à PLN :love:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2007)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> si c'est celui là, j'en prendrai volontier... mais pas dans le café... :love: :love: :love:


C'&#233;tait bien celui l&#224;  Le carte noire


----------



## Luc G (17 Septembre 2007)

macarel a dit:


> Ah, enfin du vrai, c'est déjà plus tranquille à PLN :love:



Bon, faudrait que je trouve le temps d'aller à l'île Sainte-Lucie  Et sinon, Jazzèbre à Leucate, mais malheureusement sans la fanfare du festival cette année le 14 octobre. Par contre la fanfare sera à Narbonne le samedi 29.

Et, je le rappelle, les oliviers nous ont gelé en 56, c'est plus pareil maintenant
(En Corse, je ne sais pas )


----------



## tatouille (17 Septembre 2007)

NED a dit:


> Bonjour &#224; tous.
> Je lance un grand appel &#224; tous les JARDINIERS ou FLEURISTES du forum pour m'aider.
> 
> Ma m&#232;re m'a ach&#233;t&#233; avant les vacances un Olivier nain, il est magnifique !
> ...



deux raisons:
ton olivier est un arbre -> il aime le dehors , les oliviers perdent leurs feuilles: 
en cas de trop grande secheresse 
ou raison deux: trop de flotte

t'en qu'il ne fait pas en dessous de 5&#176; -> dehors il fait trop sec ds les maisons
un Bonzai n'est pas du tout plus fragile qu'un autre arbre

il va tr&#232;s bien ton Olivier


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Septembre 2007)

tatouille a dit:


> deux raisons:
> ton olivier est un arbre -> il aime le dehors , les oliviers perdent leurs feuilles:
> en cas de trop grande secheresse
> ou raison deux: trop de flotte
> ...



Comment peut-on être crédible avec un avatar pareil?:rateau:


----------



## alèm (19 Septembre 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Comment peut-on être crédible avec un avatar pareil?:rateau:



_quand tu lis ses posts question code, tu regardes plus son avatar, c'est mon tatouille à moi que j'ai ce mec ! j'adore ! 
_


----------



## Anonyme (20 Septembre 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4410443 a dit:
			
		

> _c'est mon tatouille à moi que j'ai ce mec ! j'adore !
> _


Tu manges vraiment à tous les râteliers ! J'en ai connues des gueuses, mais à ce point !


----------



## alèm (20 Septembre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Tu manges vraiment à tous les râteliers ! J'en ai connues des gueuses, mais à ce point !




_ah mais je ne consomme pas moi monsieur ! _


----------



## l'écrieur (20 Septembre 2007)

Ah, le passage &#224; l'acte, toute une histoire...


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Septembre 2007)

NED a dit:


> Non m'dame pas de trou....:rose:





			
				l'&#233;crieur;4411280 a dit:
			
		

> Ah, le passage &#224; l'acte, toute une histoire...



[MODE="s&#233;rieux"]Ben, en parlant de "passage &#224; l'acte, mon bon Nedouille, fais en donc un de trou, &#231;a &#233;vitera aux racines de ton olivier de pourrir.[/MODE]

[MODE="Bar"]Je te laisse le soin de d&#233;cider de l'ustensile &#224; utiliser pour faire le trou [/MODE]


----------



## tatouille (20 Septembre 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Comment peut-on être crédible avec un avatar pareil?:rateau:



c'est le secret des males


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Septembre 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Comment peut-on être crédible avec un avatar pareil?:rateau:





tatouille a dit:


> c'est le secret des males



Il confond mâle sein et malsain, il se croit le premier, mais n'est que le second


----------



## Anonyme (21 Septembre 2007)

Merci. Gr&#226;ce &#224; vous, ce fil est devenu p&#233;nible.

NED, comme la formule consacr&#233;e &#224; la mode le dit : "pardonne leur, ils ne savent pas ce qu'ils font".


----------

